
Show HN: JavaScript game framework for kids - evgeny7
http://www.scriptacademy.net/
======
evgeny7
I have built this framework while teaching my daughter JavaScript. We are
making simple games together - it's how I started and she seems to like it so
far. Some of the projects we did are in "shared projects" (on the bottom of
the page).

Just curious, what made you go into programming?

